# Filling Out the Role



## Joel (Apr 5, 2016)

BBW Weight Gain - Story based on ideas and concepts by anonymous friend 


*Filling Out the Role*
by Joel​ 

*Ch 1* 

Bethany Bishop had made a more then comfortable living modeling for the majority of her adult life. As far as models went she was exceedingly basic. She was your standard Barbie doll look alike. She was tall, tan, blonde, and thin, with the type of feature’s that while attractive made her hardly distinguishable from any other generic cheerleader dancer or actress. In short she was the perfect hanger for clothes.

Attractive enough to hold one’s attention but not unique enough in any way to distract from the clothing. Despite this Bethany had a very overinflated opinion of herself. Which to be fair how could one blame her she’d been able to make a living off simply looking pretty that was no small feat. So what if her delusions of transitioning into acting one day were totally unfounded beyond being just another generically good looking face in a few commercials. In most aspects Bethany was surprisingly average as far as attractive ladies went. Her taste in music consisted almost exclusively to the latest on the pop chart and her taste in television consisted little beyond the Kardashians and other reality stars she wished to emulate. Her taste in movies consisted entirely of awful comedies and the latest chick flicks. And she read virtually nothing save for the latest gossip and fashion rags. Her pastimes included nothing else of much interest either shopping, partying, guys, repeat basically summed it up. With the exception of one dark little secret a passion Bethany had kept completely to herself.

Bethany had a secret interest in burlesque. She’d briefly dated a guy that was seriously into it and she’d been totally enamored by it. While one may see very little difference between it and her day job of modeling Bethany was drawn to the vast differences. These ladies weren’t just racks for clothes they were individuals each with a unique routine and look. They also didn’t take direction from photographers, directors, managers etc instead totally owning their stage. Also unlike her they had unique beauties boasting thicker figures, bustier chests, more mature looks, wild hair, tattoos, or any combination of the above. 

They were also larger than life characters with over the top stage names and attitudes. Bethany had been instantly drawn to the sharp contrast to her own trade. Periodically she’d even catch herself fantasying about a larger than life character for herself. With a different name, a different personality, a different look! It seemed at least a small part of Bethany desperately wanted to be unique, to stand out, too have something to say. 

Every so often Bethany even snuck out to attend a club a local troop performed at. This place was not one of her normal hangs it was seedy and catered to the type of underground punk, comedy and other forms of entertainment that she would be confused and angered by. Her interest in the art got her to venture out every so often though. The group was a talented one too the way they commanded a room and dominated a stage was awe inspiring. They weren’t particularly attractive in the traditional sense though. They were almost uniformly big gals not a one of them probably weighing in at under 200 pounds. 

And while a small part of Bethany had to admit these babes carried their weight with a degree of confidence and swagger that simply had to be considered sexy Bethany mostly found it cute. If these heifers could drive a crowd wild she could only imagine what she could do with her perfect 10 looks and incredible size two figure.

Bethany kept her thoughts to herself though. If it got out that she ever did something like that what would her friends say, her clients, her contacts? No her fantasies would have to stay that just fantasy’s. Until one day the cattiness of her fellow models made her change her mind. 

Bethany had just finished a lucrative catwalk for a new designer line and while she changed clothes she overheard some of her supposed “friends” talking about her. 

“God how the hell does that basic bitch get all the good gigs?” A voice she thought she recognized as Kim a model several years younger than her and a few tiers lower on the career ladder lamented.

“Ugh don’t even get me started basic is the perfect description.” Another voice she thought she recognized as Stacy a model closer to her age she had thought of as something of a friend. 

“I freaking know right!? I swear that chick has no style no personality she’s just a total copycat. Whatever is on the cover of Glamour or Cosmo she wears. And has she ever had a haircut that didn’t belong to Taylor Swift first?” Kim giggled. 

“Totally and she’s such an airhead. Like I know we’re models but shit even in a room full of other airheads she makes me feel smart.” Stacy continued. 

“Totally I don’t know how she gets all the good gigs?” Kim huffed. 

“Cause she’s fucking Jack I figure.” Stacy replied. 

“Lucky bitch leave it to her to bribe the only manager that’s not gay or taken with sex!” Kim barked.

“It’s cool hun I wouldn’t worry about it too much. She’s approaching her expiration date it’ll be our time soon.” Stacy laughed. 

“How you figure?” Kim asked.

“Cause she’s about to be 26 and she still hasn’t really made it yet. Pretty soon the offers will mostly dry up and even if she does have Jack wrapped around her finger he’ll have to start pushing a new face.” Stacy explained. 

“And then it will be our turn!” Kim exclaimed.

Bethany then stormed out of the dressing room and to her car absolutely livid! She’d have punched something if she wasn’t terrified jacking up her nails might cost her a job.

Then by fate or happen stance she saw a flyer under her windshield wiper. Bethany picked it up and realized it was for that crumby club she occasionally checked out the burlesque babes at.

It read “Boom Boom Bombshells seeking a replacement for Bodacious Becky think you have what it takes?” And then try out dates were listed below. 

Bethany then briefly studied the pic of “Bodacious Becky”. Like the rest Bodacious Becky was a severely overfed girl tipping the scales at somewhere in the ball park of 250 pounds. To even someone not into women of size they would admit that she was well proportioned with a sturdy firmness to her bulk. Becky was incredibly curvaceous with a wild sexy school girl from hell look. She had short spiky hair thick nerdy glasses clothed in a dark sexy school girl uniform type top and a black plaid skirt. If not for the well fed gut protruding from between the skirt and the shirt even Bethany would have conceded that she was hot. Between the belly and thick thighs though Bethany instantly declared her a heifer. 

“Screw it if that sorta cute fat chick could do it so could she! She’d prove those bitches wrong she wasn’t ready to be put out to pasture yet! Dita Von Teese was in her forties and still getting loads of lucrative work. She’d show them she’d corner a whole other market not on those bitches radar and if things went really well she could go public so to speak and use the experience to majorly bulk up her modeling portfolio.” 

Bethany could all but see it know she’d try out for that troop get some experience then reenergize her brand from there. 



*Ch 2*


Bethany had practiced her routine for about a week assembled an outfit and came up with a moniker for herself. It was simple she knew but when they saw what an improvement she was on their former heifer she doubted they’d mind. She’d purchased a school girl outfit of her own consisting of fishnet stockings, a grayish plaid skirt, black belt, white blouse, gray jacket, and one of those little ladies mini ties to lay between her breasts. Bethany then gave herself a touch of bad girl edge via much darker makeup then she would normally wear and a medium length dirty blonde wig fixed in an edgy style. And thus “Beautiful Becky” was born. 

It was simple yes but her name also began with "Be" so she figured she had just as much right to the Becky moniker and plus compared to that last heifer she was hella beautiful. 

Feeling quite confident Bethany throw on a jacket and headed to the club. The troop must have rented it out for the night for auditions because it was totally empty when she arrived save for the four dancers.

Upon entering a severely plump and busty red head dressed in an edgier version of 50s office girl attire remarked with a laugh “You lost skinny I’m not sure you belong here?”

“Yeah twiggy I’m not sure where you’re supposed to be right now but this ain’t it.” A Latina babe a few years older than Bethany with a majorly overfed pear shape balanced out by some obviously fake tits and an over the top punk/metal look.

“Ladies ladies goodness you can be such little bitches sometimes. She’s obviously looking to audition aren’t you hun?” A southern lady in her late 30s or early 40s declared with a little twang to her accent. Bethany glanced her way recognizing her from one of her previous trips to the club. 

She was an attractive lady even Bethany had to admit that clothed in a revealing black dress with a look akin to the late Anna Nicole but a good fifty pounds fatter than even the late models heaviest days. While rather tubby Bethany noted just how shapely and firm all her bulk was like despite her size she waddled into the gym fairly regularly. 

“Umm that’s right.” Bethany answered meekly.

“I don’t know she’s awful skinny ain’t she.” A young black lady as overfed as the rest with a wild white Mohawk type hairdo butted in. 

“Oh hush darlin. You may have forgotten but I remember you use to be a twiggy little thing yourself. The Anna Nicole look alike giggled. 

“Now honey don’t you pay those big bullies no mind. Now you can call me Jayne, that there with the red hair is Tess, Latina chicka is Blare, and that’s Sugar we’re happy to have you right ladies?” Jayne declared. 

“Sure, Whatever, Yeah…” Were more or less the responses of the other ladies. 

“And you are?” Jayne inquired. 

“Oh um Bethany.” She answered.

“Sorry guess I should have been more specific we don’t use Christian name’s here I mean what’s your stage handle?” Jayne replied. 

“Oh uh yeah sorry umm Beautiful Becky.” Bethany responded. 

“Well ain’t that cute. Well looks like your our last audition for the night so how about you let our Blaire Witch here rig you up some music so we can see what you’ve got. Got any music in mind?” Jayne asked.

Bethany responded positively and pretty soon some music from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack was playing and she was up on the stage. Bethany went through the paces feeling confident that she was striking that balance between strong and sexy. She also figured that with her tight toned little bod she’d have driven any men watching the exhibit wild. 

Then as the song began drawing to a close Bethany was relieved to hear the ladies clapping. 

“Thank goodness those heifers do know sexy when they see it.” Bethany thought with an inward chuckle.


Then she heard it aside from clapping they were laughing big booming belly laughs all of them!

Suddenly a flood of emotions washing over her she was equal parts embarrassed and confused what had she done wrong? She was also immediately angry and defensive what the hell do those fatties know about anything! Their just jealous of my figure she inwardly raged.

As the music ended Bethany meekly replied to the laughter with “I’m sorry did I miss a joke?” 


“Yeah your stage show.” Sugar responded producing a new round of laughter.

“Sorry honey ain’t nothing sexy about rid bones.” Tess chimed in. 

“The itty bitty titty committee meeting is around the block...," Blair butted in. 

“Ladies ladies that’s enough!” Jayne declared upon suppressing her own chuckles. 

“Ugh yes ma’am” The three said one after another. 

“I’m sorry ummm Becky it seems something’s brought out the devil in these ladies today. You three run along and I’m going to talk to Becky about when to come back for a second audition.”Jayne said. 


“Suit yourself… See you later skinny.” Tess said as she sashayed toward the exit working her curvaceous bod like she was the one on stage. 

“Whatever… better luck next time pipsqueak.” Sugar declared following Tess. 

“Audios chicka la flaco.” Blair added. 

By the time Bethany had made it off the stage and over toward Jayne they had all departed. 

“Don’t let those bitches get to you. You did …alright.” Jayne said trying to sound polite. 

“So what made it just alright?” Bethany asked. 

“Mainly it was your lack of confidence.” Jayne responded. 

“Lack of confidence!? I’m plenty confident I’m a well paid runway model for Christ sake.” Bethany replied hardly canceling her annoyance at the absurd remark. 

“Exactly you’re good a faking confidence but you don’t really have that much of it do you?” Jayne replied matter a factly. 

“What that’s ridiculous?” Bethany replied flabbergasted. 

“It’s ok hun you don’t have to fake it with me. I saw it in your eyes the whole time you were on stage. It was subtle and professional but you kept looking our way for approval and direction like you do with the photographers, the manager’s , and directors.” Jayne replied sweetly. 

“What really I did?” Bethany asked. 

“Yeah poor thing you’re so use to that you didn’t give it a second thought did you? But we could tell you were painfully uncomfortable out there having to go with your own instincts.” Jayne said. 

“What …I mean maybe just a bit..” Bethany stammered. 

“Come with me I’m grabbing a drink then we’ll talk.” Jayne replied sweetly. 

Jayne then positioned herself behind the bar and made herself a jack and coke before saying to Bethany “Want a beer or one of these for yourself?” 

"Umm I don’t really drink stuff like that.” Bethany replied. 

“Well I’m not fixing you some skinny girl daiquiri or anything like that. Here have a beer live a little.” Jayne replied. 

Bethany instinctively turned the bottle over to study it’s calories. Jayne then snapped “Save that shit for your day job! Boom Boom Bombshells don’t count calories. That’s your other problem you’re not confident in your body.” 


“Of course I am I make a living off this body.” Bethany replied. 

“You may think that but the way I see it stuffing your top and counting calories aren’t signs of confidence are they?” Jayne responded. 

“Well I guess not but..” Bethany began before Jayne cut her off. 

“No buts if you’re not confident in your body how are you going to get a good reaction from a roomful of horny guys and gals? The other thing is this look this outfit this isn’t you why did you pick it?” Jayne asked. 

“Well I saw from the flyer that this was the look your old chick had so I figured you wanted a replacement for it.” Bethany tried to explain. 

“It doesn’t work like that. Becky was a sexy school girl type very intelligent and oh so naughty that was her she picked it for herself we’re not just trying to fill her shoes with a copycat. The question you should have asked yourself is who is the sexy side of Bethany straight laced runway model by day?” Jayne explained. 

“I umm I don’t know…” Bethany replied. 

“Well when you’ve figured it out then you should come back.” Jayne said. 

“Alright umm thanks for the drink.” Bethany said as she started to get up. 

“Wait one more thing. The other ladies were being bitchy but they weren’t wrong curves are kinda a prerequisite for the gig.” Jayne announced. 

“Yeah I know I’m kinda lacking in that department but I really want this.” Bethany replied. 

“Tell you what I’ve got an idea.” Jayne responded before wondering off to a back room. When she came back she had a jet black corset in hand. 

“You can have this wear it next time and it’ll do something about your lack of curves.” Jayne announced. 

Bethany studied it for a moment and instantly wanted it picturing how sexy she’d look with it contorting her slim frame into a sexy little hourglass. Plus she could tell by the design this was no cheap gift.

“Really? Thank you!” Bethany responded eagerly. 

“One catch though.” Jayne responded with a playful glint in her eye. 

“The other gals were right honey you are way too damn skinny. If you take it you’ve got to promise me you’re going to try eating for a change. Live a little eat be merry. Gain five pounds hell gain ten your tiny ass would still be called considered skinny if you gained 30. Just try it if you don’t like it you can always lose it. But I suspect you’ve got the bone structure to be a curvy gal yourself. So just try it the worst that could happen is that you love how it makes you look.” Jayne said with a playful laugh. 

Bethany briefly mulled it over before saying “Ten alright … I guess I can agree to that.” 

“Excellent! You got a change of cloth’s in the car because it starts tonight. I don’t know about you but I’m famished and making you eat like a Bombshell sounds very fun sug.” Jayne said with a wicked laugh. 

The next thing Bethany knew she was laying in her bed mildly intoxicated and more stuffed then she’d ever been in her life. She could vaguely remember Jayne dragging her to multiple restaurants getting a little order here, another little order there saying she was going to remind her of all the foods she’d missed out on since taking up modeling. And every time she’d protested saying she couldn’t possibly eat anymore she would merely smile liquor her up some more and then drag her somewhere else. Along the way Jayne had flirted with and made friends with every waiter, waitress, and busboy they’d encountered. Despite her size they’d all seemed instantly taken in by her looks and Bethany was half sure they’d never been made to pay anywhere they’d gone. 

All she knew for sure was that she was tired, stuffed, and happy to have that expensive corset in her possession.


----------



## hexxus (Apr 10, 2016)

fabulous start


----------



## Fiji (Apr 10, 2016)

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Joel (Apr 10, 2016)

Ch 3


Bethany awoke late the next day feeling slightly hungover and overstuffed. She reached down to rub her stomach and was surprised to feel it enveloped by the tight constricting material of the corset.


“Huh I don’t remember putting that on?” Bethany thought to herself confused.


She brushed it aside though she was moderately intoxicated it was totally possible that she’d decided to see how she looked in it and then passed out soon after. Being unable to remember how exactly she had looked in it she decided to head over to the mirror and check herself out.


“Mmmm not bad at all.” Bethany thought admiring herself in the mirror.


She looked a little worse for wear. The night had obviously been a long one the skin under her eyes was a bit dark and her color was not quite right either because she was due for a trip to the tanning bed or just due to dehydration. 

Aside from that though she thought she looked quite sexy. She’d have thought the corset may give her already slim waist a cartoonish proportion but it looked largely the same. It had however served her small breast up into a more generous portion. They wouldn’t be called big by any means but in this thing she at least had a handful which was a look she suddenly thought suited her quite well. By compressing her waist in the corset also made her narrow hips seem to flair out a touch which she also found quite hot.


All in all while she felt she looked a touch ragged she rather loved the image staring back at her. Feeling sexy and maybe even a little empowered she cranked up some music and began practicing feeling significantly more confident in the routine she was mentally tweaking. After the song played on a loop for she didn’t know how long she decided she’d best get ready for the day.


She then slipped off the corset and then headed toward the shower. Just a few moments after getting in though it hit her an intense wave of hunger.


“The hell I felt stuffed silly just a little while ago there’s no way I can be hungry now?” Bethany said to herself.

Even though that sounded totally rational her stomach seemed to staunchly disagree and began to intensify its rumblings. This was not like her at all typically she pretty much skipped breakfast all together just fixing a cup of coffee or grabbing an espresso or cappuccino from the Starbucks near her apartment. She tried to ignore the rumbling and finish getting ready.


Realizing she’d totally forgotten her workout she’d pulled her hair back into a simple ponytail after exiting the shower and doing her makeup and hygienics. She then popped in a yoga DVD and began trying to go through her routine. It was hard as hell though her stomach would just not shut up. It didn’t take long for her to figure out that she wasn’t going to make it through her exercise routine feeling like this. As such she began fast forwarding through large chunks of the video barely even hitting the highlights.

Next she popped in her workout DVD expecting to have to speed through it as well. But instead the hunger seemed to give her a little extra motivation to hurry it along. She speed through her weights, sit ups, pushups in record time.

Then she dashed to her fridge and cabinets to see what she had in the way of breakfast food. Unsurprisingly she had next to nothing. Suddenly it dawned on her that there was that dinner across from the Starbucks she could go check it out.


Her stomach seemed to agree with that notion as it largely piped down as she jogged out the door. Upon stepping inside and looking at the menu she found herself at an impasse it all looked so good that she couldn’t decide. For perhaps the first time in her adult life she ordered a large platter. Pancakes drenched in syrup, eggs, hash browns, and bacon for a brief while all thoughts of diets and calorie counting went out the window. She ate with a gusto that was totally alien to her. It was all just so good though especially the bacon! She adopted a semi vegetarian diet years back in order to make keeping her weight down easier and she now felt like an idiot for having ever done so. As she struggled to sort through the joys of the wonderful tastes she’d nearly forgotten and a vague concern for her waistline rolling around in the back of her mind she’d suddenly realized her platter was empty.


She’d eaten it all! Every last bite she almost couldn’t believe her eyes. How could she have done that? Hell after her food filled evening with Jayne how did she possibly have the room left in her to do so? The confusion faded though as she let the forgotten warm satisfaction of being full wash over her though.


“If I keep this up I’ll put on that 10 pounds Jayne dared me to in no time.” Bethany thought with a shockingly matter of fact attitude.


After paying she began to walk back to her apartment planning an extra workout or a jog to make up for her overindulgence when she caught something out of the corner of her eye in one of the star windows. And before she knew it she’d stepped inside to purchase one of the large boxes of chocolate she’d seen in the window. It had been quite some time since she’d treated herself to chocolate and if she was going to let herself put on a few pounds this seemed like a very enjoyable way to go about it.


Once she’d gotten back to her apartment she’d planned to relax for a moment pick at a few of the chocolate’s then go for a jog. Instead she’d turned on Netflix and zooned out for several hours and absentmindedly worked her way through a good chunk of the box. What finally broke her from the pseudo trance she’d entered was her cell buzzing from a text.


She picked it up and saw it was from Jayne and read “Picking you up for night two of the Bombshell diet see you shortly.”


“I can’t I’ve got a gig tomorrow.” Bethany responded not at all remembering that Jayne and her had exchanged numbers.


“Nonsense sug I won’t keep you out to late.” Jayne responded.


Bethany didn’t want to stay out to late with her gig being tomorrow and she figured she really shouldn’t let herself be stuffed silly like Jayne had done her the night before. 


But what was it Jayne had said to her “loosen up, live a little” maybe she was right.


“Ok just give me a few to get ready.” Bethany replied.


“Sure, and here’s an idea put the corset on I want to see you in it.” Jayne texted back.


Bethany feeling playful rather liked the idea and had it on when Jayne arrived at her door.


Upon seeing her Jayne filled her with compliments as to how she looked in it and Bethany did the same regarding Jayne’s choice of attire. Like last night Jayne was dressed in a black dress though this one was of a different style and showed off even more of here ample figure. In addition to her massive bust this number showed off her full upper arms, and a slit showed off one of her thick full thighs. Even Bethany had to admit Jayne’s enhanced size gave her one hell of a figure!

After that though things got blurry although Bethany was rather confident that food played a heavy role in the evening that followed.


----------



## Joel (Apr 10, 2016)

*Ch 4*

The next morning Bethany stretched out in her bed noting that she once again had that same warm comfy feeling of being overfed and mildly intoxicated. Her fingers then worked their way down to her stomach and she smiled upon realizing she had once again fallen asleep in the corset.

“How the hell does this keep happening? She thought with a smile.

After taking it off and stretching she jumped in the shower and then right on cue the rumbling in her stomach she felt yesterday morning resumed.

“God I’m getting way to use to this Bombshell diet.” She thought with a chuckle. About that time while lathering her bod she noticed something odd two purplish bruises on her ankles? That was odd what the hell had she done last night?

Today though she saw little point in soldering through the hunger to do her workout she’d just do it after breakfast. Without giving the massive amount of calories she was about to put away a second thought she marched down to the dinner from yesterday and ordered the same massive platter. After cleaning her plate she couldn’t help but think “Mmm I could get use to eating like this.”

After eating she crashed in front of the tv again for awhile to watch Netflix but today after only a bit over an hour she forced herself off the couch and popped in her workout dvds. Even without the hunger getting to her she found herself skipping through large chunks of the yoga it just felt so boring all of the sudden. The calisthenics and weights which she usually didn’t care much for seemed rather easy today though and she even found herself wondering why hadn’t she gotten any heavier weights yet since these were so easy?

Then while she was doing some curls she heard her phone buzzing from a text. Upon picking it up she saw that it was from her manager and pseudo boyfriend Jack and it read “looking forward to seeing you today babe guess you were busy barely heard from you yesterday.”

Then suddenly it dawned on her the gig today!

“Oh shit! Shit! I totally forgot.” Bethany said out loud in a near panic before looking at the clock and realizing while she wouldn’t be at all early she was probably alright.

She then rushed to fix her hair and makeup before taking off for the runway gig.

About an hour later Jack greeted her at the back entrance with a kiss “Cutting it a little close aren’t you babe?” He asked after their lips broke contact.

“I know, I know I’m so sorry am I late?” Bethany asked in a mild panic.

“No… no your good just wish you’d have gotten here sooner just get to the dressing room.” He said trying to stay sweet. He wasn’t mad but he was a bit annoyed he liked to run a tighter ship then this.

The gig wasn’t anything major a new designer was showing off some outfits to investors and a few of the chicks he managed had been tapped for the private showing. Once they got to the dressing room and Bethany began changing into her outfit Jack noticed she looked a little different. It wasn’t anything to dramatic but it was like he hadn’t seen her in several weeks rather than a few days because some subtle differences were there. Her tan had rather noticeably faded which was part of her thing and had she done something with her hair? Bethany had naturally light almost platinum blonde hair and today it looked a couple shades duller and darker. Then he got a good look at her figure as she undressed. He wasn’t about to say anything now but it rather looked like Bethany had put on some weight. Ten or fifteen pounds maybe? Wasn’t too drastic but Bethany definitely looked less bony and slender. In fact it was even a good look on her he thought especially the new fullness in her chest. From the looks of things that B cup bra which was new to him appeared a touch tight. If she would still fit into the outfit he had for her was something of a concern though. Even more concerning was how the hell had she put on a minimum of ten pounds in what two or three days since he’d last saw her? 
That was not at all normal…

Then he saw something else on the back of her ankle as she changed shoes was that …a tattoo?

“How the hell could you not talk to me first before you got a tattoo.” Jack said he’s annoyance starting to show.

“A tattoo..? What the hell are you talking about?” Bethany asked sounding genuinely confused.

“There on the back of your ankle what is that?” Jack asked.

Bethany then took a look for herself and was shocked to see a tattoo of a slightly cartoonish bat. Remembering the bruise on her other ankle she checked it out as well and saw that she had identical tattoos on both.

“Holy shit I swear I don’t remember getting those!?” Bethany said in a genuine panic.

“Seriously you don’t remember?” Jack said sounding somewhat dismissive but Bethany’s face remained genuine.

“Alright alright so you’ve been partying that hard this week that’s why I’ve not heard from you. You were so out of it doing I don’t even want to know what that you got two tattoos and don’t even remember it?” Jack declared.

“I..I mean I’ve gone out the past few nights but it wasn’t like that all I did was drink.” Bethany responded.

“You sure about that? I mean you sure you didn’t just start off drinking and it escalated from there?” Jake said now coming off rather accusatory.

“I …..I …don’t know?” Bethany said exasperated.

“Whatever screw it it’s not that big a deal we can cover it up. I don’t know who you’ve been partying with but I’d stop it though before either they let you really screw up or put you in a really shitty situation.” Jack said taking a slightly authoritative tone.

The two didn’t have time to argue or discusses this further though. In short order they got her dressed and while Bethany didn’t complain he could tell the outfit was too tight. He made a mental note to bump her up a dress size before her next gig. She was thin going up a size shouldn’t hurt her marketability any or at least he hoped. Then he sent her out there in the skirt button up combo.

Things proceeded fine at first Bethany looked poised, professional, and maybe even lovelier then ever up there and the potential investors seemed fairly interested in the line. Then it happened without warning Bethany slipped. Maybe it was dumb luck or maybe something had been left on the runway either way it happened. It wasn’t a complete disaster Bethany regained her balance before falling flat on her face or anything too embarrassing but the sudden motion lead to something perhaps even more so. As she raised straightening her back the tight shirt had decided it had all that it could stand and the top two buttons of the shirt gave way giving the investors a pretty good view of Bethany’s fuller chest.

Bethany thought she would literally die of embarrassment after seeing the investors break out into laughter. As soon as she made finished on the runway she bolted to her car.

“You going after her?” The makeup lady asked Jack after Bethany had bolted.

“No better to just give her some space.” Jack said before storming to the designer to give him a piece of his mind. Better he act like it was their fault then admit his model had outgrown the outfit.

After dealing with the situation he couldn’t stop replaying the scenario in his head. In spite of how embarrassing it had been he couldn’t help but find her popping the buttons like that more than a little hot. Once everything was settled he rather looked forward to rewatching the recording of the event.

As for Bethany aside from stopping at the store for some alcohol she struggled to choke back both tears and embarrassment. After a getting a few drinks into her system while at home she calmed down and for whatever reason the new corset caught her eye. Better she practice her routine then wallow in self pity she figured and slipped it on.

Not long after Jayne shot her a text asking about her day and Bethany replied that it was horrible.

“Sorry sug should I come over I know a big old piece of cherry cobbler always picks me up after a shitty day and I just got done making some should I bring you some over?”

Hours later upon laying in bed Bethany couldn’t for the life of her remember what she’d responded but the empty plates she found in the kitchen the next day seemed to indicate that she had stopped by.


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Apr 12, 2016)

This is fantastic. Keep going!


----------



## Joel (Apr 17, 2016)

*Ch 5*

That Bethany woke up yet again wearing the corset hardly seemed worth taking notice of at this point. And after taking it off she proceeded to the shower and then the mirror to get ready. Had something not be messing with her she’d have been shocked by the differences in the Bethany that stared back at her in the mirror.

Her tan had now totally disappeared though she wouldn’t yet be considered pale. Her hair to was noticeably different. The last of her light platinum color had vanished being totally replaced by the dirty blonde tone of that wig she had worn to the audition. Her figure had also undergone some further changes. Her hips had spread out in line with her bust to give her an hourglass shape and some weight had also settled into her hindquarters giving her a nice pinchable bubble butt.

Bethany seemed oblivious to the changes though as her hunger had kicked in and she simply wanted to get to that amazing dinner around the block. Had she not been so out of it she doubtlessly would have noticed that squeezing her new hips and buns into a pair of skinny jeans produced some minor rips and tears as the denim attempted to accommodate her new curves. 

There was also zero chance that any of her bras would accommodate her new assets but fortunately she absentmindedly slipped on a new lacey black number that presumably Jayne had left for her.

Not feeling like walking/jogging to the dinner today she opted to take her car. Upon stepping inside she felt like quite a few gazes drifted her way and she rather liked the feeling. She also noticed that the waiter seemed to have a bit more pep in his step and seemed to be trying his best to get her food to her and make sure she was well attended. She could get use to service like this she thought with a smile.

After polishing off her plate she returned to her car and suddenly found the pop station she had previously had blaring sounded cringe worthy. She then flipped through the stations in rapid motion each sounding worse than the last before giving some college station a chance

The disc jockey was introducing a band/guy she’d never heard of called Danzig..

To her surprise she found the guys voice rather sexy and she cranked the radio back up. After enjoying the song she began fiddling with her phone to figure out who this was. To her surprise this solo artist wasn’t anyone new but rather an aging punk rocker. After finding some pics from his heyday though she found herself getting a little hot and bothered checking out his bodybuilder like build and vampire like looks.

Apparently she got to distracted by the images though and passed through a stop sign leading to a police officer to cut on his lights and race behind her. She came to a stop on the shoulder of the road and then the strangest thing happened. For the second day in a row she felt a button snap loose from her blouse. Little did she realize her breasts had just inflated up to a D-cup.

Before she could process what had happened though the police officer had appeared at her window.

The policeman then remarked. “Know why I pulled you over ma’am?”

“Umm the stop sign.” Bethany stammered.

“That’s right got anything to say for yourself?” He remarked.
Bethany’s nerves then leveled off as she realized his gaze had not left her cleavage for even a moment.

She then as sweetly as she could exclaimed “I’m so sorry officer! I just got turned around and was trying to mess with the gps on my phone.”

“Well I reackon that could happen to anyone ma’am just don’t let it happen again anytime soon.” He said giving her tits another long hard look before returning to his police car.

Bethany had no idea where this new cleavage of hers had come from but she decided she could get rather use to it.

Once she arrived home she chilled for a bit then popped in her workout DVDs again largely bypassing the yoga stuff. When she got to the weights and calisthenics though she was surprised to see that her puny little starter weights had been replaced by larger ones.

“When the hell had she found time to buy those?” She wondered for a brief moment before getting into a more challenging and far more enjoyable workout.

About the time she finished she heard a knock on the door and went to answer it and discovered it was Jack. Looking at him she suddenly found herself getting more than a little excited when was the last time they’d enjoyed some private time together?

For Jack’s part he was rather surprised by who greeted him at the door briefly wondering if it was even Bethany? Her hair was way darker and her breasts even bigger than the day before. The hell had she gotten some work done just since yesterday that was crazy. Clothed in her yoga pants and tank top he could also see the other changes her body had undergone. She’d clearly packed on some weight. She’d still be considered skinny and all but her ribs and other prominent bones were no longer at all visible. Her frame too had even seemed to subtly change her shoulders looking broader and her arms more muscular. Plainly visible due to the yoga pants though he could see that her hips had grown broader, her ass curvier, and her thigh gap had nearly ceased to exist.

“Umm just wanted to make sure you weren’t still upset about yesterday?” He said more than a little surprised at this fuller figured version of Bethany standing before him.

“What about yesterday?” She asked sounding genuinely confused.

“You know the wardrobe malfunction at gig?” He responded.

“Oh that I’m over it don’t give it a second thought.” She said with a smile before motioning for him to follow him into her bedroom.
He did as instructed confused by her straightforwardness. Upon entering the bedroom she then nudged him onto the bed before saying “I’m just happy to see you. Feels like it’s been forever big boy.” Before she took off the tank top revealing how large her breasts had somehow become.

Much to Jack’s surprise the two had some of the best sex of his life. Bethany had always been very easy on the eyes but not especially good in bed. Today was a totally different experience however. Bethany was remarkably dominating compared to her usual self and seemed to know exactly what she wanted, when, and how. And Jack found himself rather enjoying the feedback and direction as opposed to her usually passive nature. He also found that he could not get enough of those killer breasts she’d gotten. He knew there was no way in hell they’d grown so much so fast but they didn’t feel at all fake either. Jack had always had a thing for oversized boobs but given that his relationships tended to stem for work these days he’d had precious few opportunities to enjoy. As such getting to the bottom of that mystery was the last thing on his mind though as she put him through his paces.

Once they’d finished Jack was exhausted in the best sense of the word and Bethany was apparently hungry. 

“I don’t know about you but I worked up a hell of an appetite after that.” Bethany giggled. 

“Yeah I’d be up for a soup and a salad or something like that.” Jack replied in reference to Bethany’s typical diet. 

“No silly a real meal. I said I’m starving remember.” Bethany said with a laugh. 

She then began musing about their dining options and referencing some of the nicer places around and debating between some very large meals. This was downright bizarre Bethany had never cared about food like this. He was no slave driver about making his clients stay in shape and Bethany had always vetoed any suggestion of consuming anything that would put her over her calorie count with the extremely rare exception of something sweet. From the way she was talking now though she planned on putting away far more than he ever did.

As she rambled on about food she started to get dressed and Jack inspected her new figure as she struggled to get it into her clothes. In addition to her new boobs she was no size 2 anymore that was for sure. More like a six or even an eight? Jack then began to think about her marketability at this size. He had a few clients who worked with models just under plus size so this wasn’t too far outside of his ball park but there was far less demand and cash involved in work like that. Then he checked out her enhanced chest and curvier backside. With those proportions she’d be far more at home doing swim suits and the various car and men’s magazines/ sites that included curvy ladies near their products. Jack had thought he’d legitimized his business away from stuff like that. 

As such as much as it would make him sound like a dick he was going to have to talk to her about dieting if she wanted to maintain her career. 

He then cut her off and said “You sure you can afford to be eating like that?” 

“What’s that supposed to mean I’m not skinny enough for you asshole?” Bethany responded with an edge to her voice Jack was not at all used to. He didn’t think she was really that angry but he was not use to her talking to him like that. 

“What no I’m not talking about me I’m talking about your career.” Jack responded. Although in the back of mind he had thought that Bethany could stand to tighten up if not drop a few. 

“Well if I’m not overly concerned about my career right now neither should you.” Bethany responded. 

“Hey I’m not trying to be an ass if you want to try a new look or whatever do you. But my finances are also tied up in your career so you could have given me a heads up before deciding on whatever the hell it is your doing with yourself.” Jack snapped back harsher then he’d intended. 

“Please Jack skinny blondes are a damn dime a dozen me putting on a few pounds won’t affect your bottom line that much.” Bethany responded. 

“Looks like more than a few to me.” Jack muttered. 

“I’m sorry I didn’t know I needed your permission to damn live a little and actually eat for a change." Bethany snapped. 

“Look I don’t mean to be a dick but your making a mistake keep this up and you’ll get to see just how few opportunities there are for plus size models.” Jack responded. 

Bethany was briefly taken aback by the plus size remark sure she’d put on a few but she wasn’t inching into plus size territory was she? The second thought that entered her head though was so what if she was!

“Yeah well it’s my mistake to make asshole. Maybe I’m tired of being a twiggy little Barbie doll ever think of that? But if you don’t have any interest in working with a real woman your loss. Now I’m going to get something to eat with or without your permission if you’d like to come fine otherwise I’m certain I can find someone else who’d appreciate the company of a woman that’s not a walking bag of bones.” Bethany declared before turning her head to him and finishing getting ready. 

“Whatever talk to you later maybe you’ll have come to your senses by then.” Jack said exasperated before heading out the door. 

As he made his way out the door Bethany thought over how that exchange had gone and she found herself thinking it had gone quite well. She briefly wondered where that line about "real women" had come from and the answer undoubtedly had been Jayne.


----------



## Joel (Apr 17, 2016)

*Ch 6 *


After getting ready Bethany’s phone began to buzz from a text.

“Wonder if assholes come to his senses?” She wondered aloud.

Instead it was a text Jayne “Whatcha doing sug? It read. 

“Thinking about grabbing something to eat, you?” Bethany responded. 

“Seems are stomach have become synchronized lol I was just about to ask if you wanted to grab a bite. And then there’s a concert at the bar tonight probably not your thing but thought I’d see if you’re interested?” Jayne responded. 

“Hell yes to dinner!” Bethany responded.

Then followed up “Why wouldn’t I be into the concert?” 

“Their kinda a punk rock/ rockabilly type band. Didn’t strike me as your thing.” Jayne replied. 

Bethany didn’t really know what rockabilly meant? But she responded “I like punk” 

“Really lol like who?” Jayne quickly responded. 

“Misfits” Bethany texted back. 

“A bit generic but good answer sug. Alright if you’re interested happy to have you.” Jayne replied.

“Cool so where should I meet you?” Bethany asked. 

“Don’t worry about it I’ll pick you up?” Jayne responded 

“You know my address?” Bethany asked to which Jayne merely sent back a winky face. 

In short order Jayne had appeared at her door greeting her with a light hug. 

“Gosh sug someone’s looking lovely.” Jayne cooed in her slight southern twang. 

“Thanks I think I’ve put on those ten pounds we talked about.” Bethany joked nervously. 

Jayne could clearly see it was more than ten but saw no reason to correct her. 

“I see that so what’s the verdict you like?” Jayne inquired. 

“Well I don’t think I’d be going out to dinner with you if I were trying to lose it.” Bethany responded with a laugh.

“Good answer honey.” Jayne responded with a laugh before adding “You’re just a couple more pounds away from a sexy Bombshell body.” 

“You want me to gain more?” Bethany exclaimed. 

“No just a suggestion sug I mean you’re looking fuller up top but some broad sexy hips would complement those sexy tatas wouldn’t they?” Jayne continued. 

“Well I suppose… I wouldn’t want to get to big though.” Bethany responded mulling over the prospect. 

“Your call of course just saying if you were to put on a couple more I could see you rocking a sexy hourglass shape.”Jayne replied.

“Think so?” Bethany responded trying to picture herself with some modest hourglass curves.

“Trust me honey it’s a gift. I can tell when a gals not eating enough, with your work ethic, frame, and shape you were never meant to be a petite little size two.” Jayne said with commanding confidence. 

"Well in that case to hell with my manager I'm even having dessert!" Bethany declared with a laugh.

"He giving you shit about your weight?" Jayne asked. 

"A bit he said if I didn't watch it I'd be a plus size model and there's no money in that." Bethany responded. 

"Asshole sounds like he just doesn't know what to do with a real woman." Jayne laughed. 

"I know right?" Bethany replied.

"Shows how little he knows as well. Curves are coming back even Sports Illustrated can't deny it." Jayne laughed. 

"Oh yeah I saw that! She was gorgeous!" Bethany gushed hardly remembering the rude remarks she'd made when she'd first saw that cover.

"Eh I think she could stand some good southern cooking but yes certainly gorgeous compared to those pathetic little things they usually employ...present company excluded of course." Jayne added with a laugh. 

"No offense taken I sure don't feel little anymore." Bethany responded then in short order they were out to eat at a nice bar and grill type restaurant.

Upon being seated Jayne snatched the menu away from Bethany's hand declaring "I'm buying so I think it's only fair I order. Besides got to make sure you maintain those Bombshell curves your working on." Jayne laughed. 

For the next hour Jayne then stuffed her absolutely silly bread sticks, soup salad, and then big juicy steaks with a mountain of fries. How Bethany kept pace with this lady roughly twice her size she didn't know but keep pace she did. All the while they knocked back beers and chatted with Jayne asking her about the corset and how practicing her new routine was going and so on. Additionally Jayne was being a total flirt with their cutie pie waiter who treated them as if they were his only table. Never being far from sight and joining in on their conversations whenever possible. 

"How do you do that?" Bethany caught herself asking after he darted off to service anther table. 

"Do what sug?" Jayne replied. 

"That you've got that hunk eating out of your damn palm. And I swear it's been that way everywhere we go." Bethany exclaimed. 

"Oh that its easy it's called confidence, confidence is a sexy trait in a woman." Jayne replied.

"Sure but come on it's got to be more to it than that?" Bethany insisted. 

"Ok you caught me it's magic." Jayne said dead seriously.

"Excuse me?" Bethany exclaimed. 

"The twins sug their absolutely magic when you know how to use them." Jayne said with a laugh. 

"Haha now that I believe." Bethany exclaimed taking a look at just how massive the juggs Jayne had at her disposal were. 

"I mean they are the universal persuader after all. I mean sure not quite everyone was breast fed as a child but it's a primal instinct deep down we're all drawn to them for nourishment or pleasure and the bigger the better am I right? I mean come on don't tell me you've never used yours to get what you want?" Jayne asked. 

"Well the other day I think this cop let me out of a ticket just because I didn't cause a fuss over me checking them out." Bethany giggled. 

"That a girl! Just think what you could do if they were bigger." Jayne responded. 

Bethany then found herself imagining herself with melons the size of Jayne's. It was an absolutely ridiculous image supporting juggs like those on her slim frame was painful to just think about. Then Bethany's thought about Jayne's plump voluptuous figure. The bigger the pot the bigger the plant right? Suddenly that sturdy zaftig figure made a lot of evolutionary sense...
Then Jayne broke Bethany's train of thought by whispering 

"Check out that fox to your right." 

Bethany then turned her head and spied a rather gorgeous lady on the lower end of plus size with a very well endowed chest.

"She's cute." Bethany responded. 

"Cute? Honey that's a fine example of the female form when properly fed and nourished. You know if you were to gain some more weight I figure that's about what you'd look like." Jayne replied. 

Bethany then took another look at the lady. She was smaller than Jayne but significantly larger then herself. Still though Jayne was right she was a natural beauty that lovely round face of hers could easily compete with those of most of her model friends. 

And that body Jayne was right with curves like that what harm was there in having a little belly. 

"Maybe I could get into that..." Bethany responded before realizing just what had escaped her lips. 

Jayne then smiled an ominous smile before saying "Now leave the pretty lady alone I've got dessert your skinny butt is supposed to help me finish." She said playfully as Bethany suddenly realized she was still admiring the lady. 

After dessert they then headed to the bar which was considerably more packed then Bethany had ever seen it. Upon arriving Jayne made a beeline for the bar "Best get our drink on before they start because I'm in the mood for dancing." Jayne joked. 

Upon sitting down Bethany's eye caught a flyer for the band who seemed to be called the Horrorpops. The flyer had sort of a mockup of Bettie Page on it among other things. 

"Oh I absolutely love Bettie Page." Bethany remarked. 

"Yes she was a real beauty you know for a skinny girl." Jayne said with a chuckle. 

"God you've really got it out for us skinny girls." Bethany joked. 

"Eh let's just say I have it on good authority that the female body is rarely meant to be so tiny. But yeah she was amazing in her day. You know you ever been told you look a little like her?" Jayne replied. 

"No way you think?" Bethany gushed. 

"Yeah sug there's totally a resemblance bet if you ever did your hair that way you'd look a lot like her." 

Bethany began to picture herself with that hairstyle but the train of thought was interrupted by Tess of the Boom Boom Boombshells looking just as much like an overfed Joan Holloway as Bethany remembered though her outfit tonight was toned down but similarly retro. 

"So what's your new skinny friend doing here? Tess declared. 

"Why she's here for the music of course. And she may be skinny now but when she gains some more weight she's trying out again aren't you honey?" Jayne asked. 

"Yeah I can't wait I've been practicing a lot." Bethany replied it hardly registering that Jayne had moved away from the theoretical and instead had said when she gains more weight. No sooner had she responded that she couldn't wait though Jayne and Tess watched approving as her face did some rounding out developing some chubby cheeks that seemed unsuited for her average sized figure. 

After chatting a little while the music began and Bethany was absolutely transfixed she'd never heard anything like this before yet at the same time it sounded like exactly her favorite kind of music the thumping of the upright bass, the fast punk beat, everything just spoke to her on an almost primal level. And little did she realize the lyrics, attitude, and spirit of the music had begun to shape the new and improved Bethany. Once she rushed to the front of the stage the rest of the night became a total blur. All she remembered for sure was the dancing and banging her head in a way she had never done before. All the while getting more than a little bit of a kick out of how the gentlemen and even a few of the in the vicinity had to work hard to keep from staring at the new bounce in her chest. If there was ever a shadow of a doubt before it was decided now she rather loved the attention of being bustier.


----------



## Joel (Apr 28, 2016)

Ch 7

Bethany woke up groggy and more than a little hung over which seemed to be her routine as of late. As she slowly came to her senses she realized wasn’t in her bed alone she was snuggled up next to someone. A few seconds later when someone’s hair brushed her shoulder she realized it was actually two someone’s. After readjusting herself a bit she realized she was sand witched between both Jayne and Tess’s bulky figures. She then thought to herself “what the hell did we do last night?” Before she passed back out. 

When she came to again she was a bit embarrassed to discover she was not just cuddled up with Jayne she even had a hand resting on the swell of her extremely well nourished belly!

“Well someone’s a grabby little thing.” Jayne said embarrassing her as they all began to come to.

“I know how you feel a guy would have paid a pretty penny to be in between the both of us like she was last night.” Tess laughed. 

“Uhhh sorry..” Bethany replied her face painfully red. 

“It’s fine sug I’m sure I also got a little touchy the first time I shared a bed with a real woman.” Jayne said in her big booming laugh. 

“So umm not sound like a shitty host but how did you ladies end up here?” Bethany asked.

“Well while someone was dancing up a storm last night they ripped their jeans so we figured we’d take you out for a bit of shopping today. Plus with how late we got in and how wasted you were we figured we may as well spend the night here.” Jayne replied. 

“Sounds reasonable enough.” Bethany responded. 

“Hey one of you come get in the damn shower already I’m all finished and I’m ready for some breakfast!” Tess barked. 

“Mind if I go on ahead sug looks like your still not quite awake yet.” Jayne said to Bethany. 

“Oh yeah sure go on.” She answered. 

Bethany then lay there awhile partially asleep and trying to piece together the rest of the events of last night. It was a total blur but somehow she’d ended up back in the corset. Maybe she’d put it on to show them her new routine? That made as much sense as anything. 

Then another thought entered her mind. Why did they all end up in the same bed? She had a second bedroom and a couch. Sure Jayne and Tess were probably a bit large for the couch but they could have dumped her on it. They hadn’t done anything kinky last night had they? Surely that she would remember surely! She thought with a touch of alarm. 

Then after Jayne was finished she made her own way to the bathroom and was rather surprised by what she saw in the mirror. 
Bethany's skin tone had now totally faded from her usual tan to pale alabaster. The change in her skin tone didn't seem to register with her but the change in her hair did. 

"They must have convinced me to color my hair last night?" Bethany wondered taking a look at her new hair color. She'd never done anything different with it but now her natural blonde was jet black. It wasn't a bad look on her she determined but she didn't understand why she didn't remember coloring it. 
Truth be told it was actually a pretty attention grabbing look contrasting well with her now pale skin tone and making her light blue eyes pop amazingly. Bethany was only vaguely aware of this though. 

After briefly playing with her hair she then removed the corset. Upon removing it she couldn't help but notice how much wider her waistline was not to mention the development of a bit of soft roundness to her formerly flat stomach. 

"Wow I really have been eating well" She thought poking at the soft accumulation of chub. 

After showering and getting ready the first thing Bethany did upon seeing Jayne and Tess was ask so we colored my hair last night?
The two just giggled in response for a moment before Jayne responded "Well it certainly didn't change colors on its own. Remember after we looked at that flyer you wouldn't shut up about how great you thought your hair would look darker and it just so happened that I love doing hair. So you approve? While you were drunk you certainly did." Jayne laughed. 

"Yeah I like it a lot! Just kind of surprised me a bit when I first looked in the mirror." Bethany explained. 

"Oh yeah bet that was really surprising then." Tess giggled. 

Not long after that they were out for breakfast at Bethany's new favorite dinner. As they dug in it suddenly occurred to Bethany to ask. 

"So neither of you have work to be at soon?" 

"No I co own the bar and I've got a couple other business interests to support me sug." Jayne responded. 

"Oh how about you Tess?" Bethany asked, 

"Well I worked at an advertising agency until you recently you know thus the stage persona. But now aside from a few little odds and ends I do more than fine just doing the Bombshells full time." Tess answered. 

"Really you do that well?" Tess exclaimed. She knew the Bombshells performed a little circuit outside of the bar Jayne apparently co owned but she was surprised one could make a living mostly just off that? 

"Oh yeah totally we'll explain if you make the cut." Tess responded. 

"Don't listen to her obviously she meant to say when you make the cut." Jayne replied reassuringly which made Bethany feel good. 

After that they mostly just enjoyed their extremely healthy portions of food and chatted about nothing in particularly until Jayne asked "Is your hair bothering you honey you keep brushing it back like it's bugging you?" 

Bethany suddenly realized she was right she'd brushed or tucked it back for the umpteenth time but it still kept ending up in her face. 

"Yeah I don't know just can't seem to keep it out of my face the past few days it's giving me such a headache." Bethany found herself replying. 

"Well I've cut more than my fair share of hair if you'd like a little trim before we go shopping?" Jayne asked. 

"That sounds great." Bethany responded enthusiastically normally she paid a small fortune to get her hair done but for whatever reason she totally trusted Jayne with it. 

After their large breakfast they returned to Bethany's apartment and Jayne and Tess asked her to close her eyes after they sat her down in the bathroom to do her hair. 

"Come on it'll be fun." Jayne insisted. "I've got the perfect style in mind for you and if you don't like it I'll pay whatever price you want to go to someone to fix it." Jayne added.

"Alright sounds fair enough." Bethany conceded before shutting her eyes. 

Bethany then heard the sound of snipping for a bit and felt a seemingly significant portion of her hair fall to the floor. 

"Alright open them and let me know what you think?" Jayne announced. 

Bethany then opened her eyes "Oh my god she hadn't she thought for a second. " 

Bethany's eyes went wide for a second Jayne had trimmed her length a little but nothing to dramatic. What she'd done with the front though was extremely dramatic. 
She'd hacked away the front of her hair leaving it an inch or so above the eyebrows making for the classic Bettie Page bangs. 

For a second Bethany got flustered thinking about the repercussions of this. Jack really would be pissed when he saw that she'd changed her look so radically. 

About the time that thought entered her mind though another one did. 

"Who the hell is he to have any input on the way I look!" An internal voice screamed within her. 

After this realization she studied her reflection in earnest. She didn't yet comprehend just how round her face had become but she recognized this shift framed her face rather well. Her next thought was that Jayne was right she totally had an awesome Bettie Page look going! She’d never noticed it before but Jayne had been right with the new hair style she really did resemble her idol. 

“Let’s see Jack bitch now if he can’t market a model who looks like Bettie Page he’s the problem not me.” Bethany thought defiantly 

“Oh my god I love it!” Bethany declared. 

“Happy to hear it sug told you all you needed was the hairdo and you’d have a total Bettie Page 2.0 look going.” Jayne chuckled. 

“Yeah you totally called it. And how long have you been cutting hair? I feel like you had me close my eyes just a minute or two ago and your already done not to mention how perfect it looks.” Bethany exclaimed.

“Trade secret hun maybe we’ll let you in on it once you’re a Bombshell but let’s just say Jayne has a gift for bringing out a ladies full potential.” Tess responded. 

“So ready for some shopping sug looks to me like it’s time to upgrade your attire? New look new you right?” Jayne asked. 

“Of course just let me run to my room real quick.” Bethany answered. 

Upon entering her bedroom something caught Bethany’s eye on the night stand. 

“That’s funny I could have sworn I had my credit card in my purse.” She thought picking it up 

Then she realized it was Jacks. Suddenly an unfamiliar desire entered her head.

“Ladies it seems my dickhead manager left his credit card here. What do you say we have some fun a good chunk of its money he owes me I figure.” Bethany declared. 

“Bethany never pegged you for the bad girl type.” Tess said with a mischievous grin. 

“Eh people change right?” Bethany responded. 

The trio did indeed have a great deal of fun with the card. As a thank you for the corset and the hair cut Bethany treated Tess and Jayne to some purchases of their own. 

For the most part though they set about updating Bethany’s wardrobe. 

Bethany felt almost like they were playing Halloween dress up. The styles the two ladies selected for her contrasted greatly with her normal attire. At no point did they step foot in the familiar Rue 21s or H&M’s were she got her casual attire or the various trendy boutiques she frequented for upscale purchases. The clothing choices were also far different from anything she would normally purchase they pushed a heavy assortment of dark colors and blacks her way, as well as styles much more reveling then she was accustomed to, a number of the outfits they directed her toward had a very vintage vide to them as well but all of the sudden she thought that it really worked for her. 

At one point though right before approaching the cash register Bethany noted something odd.

“Hey what’s the size 22 for, you getting one for yourself to?” Bethany asked. 

“Oh no sug it’s the damndest thing. The inside labels are all right but the outside tags are way off.” Jayne answered.

“Huh that’s odd.” Bethany responded without seeing the need to double check it herself little did she realize much of what she had just purchased was meant for a lady much larger then she currently was. 

Later the three were in large changing room trying on lingerie together. Suddenly it was all Bethany could do to stop from staring at Jayne and Tess. Their soft voluptuous builds their uber curves they were hard to keep her eyes off of. She suddenly felt a touch bad all her previous remarks about them being heifers. The two were overfed sure but all the excess pounds had been channeled in such a way as to produce two sexy as hell Amazonian type bods as while they were large there was a definite firmness and slight athleticism to their bulk preventing them from looking overly flabby. 

“I see you sneaking a peek over there Beth.” Tess giggled. “Sexy as hell number huh?” 

Tess wasn’t exaggerating in the slightest that was one sexy as hell outfit she’d selected. It was a lacey leopard print number that served up her massive breasts like melons and gradually became more translucent as the material drifted down to the trim. Aside from serving up her chest the gradually translucent material also showcased the slight hourglass curvature of her waist despite her soft tummy not to mention the broad womanly dimensions of her hips. 

“Extremely” Bethany replied feeling a bit short of breath. 

“I know right! Now since you’ve been checking me out this whole time here’s an idea. How about I get to watch you try this on?” Tess asked playfully. 

“What… oh no … there’s no way I could wear something like that.” Bethany replied certain that it would all but hang off her slender frame. 

“Oh come on have some fun. It’s not as big as it looks and it’ll give us some idea as to if we should go hunt one down in your size.” Tess responded. 

“Well uh alright.” Bethany responded. 

A few minutes later Bethany began to slip it on herself. For a split second it all but hung off of her as she had predicted and then too suddenly for Bethany to understand what was happening her figure seemed to make a bold attempt to grow into the outfit. Her breasts perked up to a DD in a futile attempt to fill Tess’s massive cups. Elsewhere her hips and shoulders broadened in an effort to fill out the oversized outfit. In contrast to the more pronounced hourglass shape she was assuming her stomach also rounded out a touch more. The slight chub she’d first noticed accumulating on her formerly flat belly asserted itself further into a slight beginner belly and her twiggy arms and long chicken legs gained a helping of new flesh. It wouldn’t be accurate to refer to Bethany as now chubby or plus size but skinny no longer seemed appropriate either. After her upgrade in size the outfit still didn’t fit her but it had gone from draping of her relatively slight figure to being loose on her busty and well fed build. 

The fact that she’d just gone up a size or two in a matter of seconds didn’t really register with Bethany. But she saw her current proportions for more or less what they were. 

“Oh my god I’m getting so chubby…” Bethany whimpered. 

“What was that sug?” Jayne asked sweetly. 

“I..I ..how could I let myself go like this I’ve gotten so chubby. Just look at this belly! Jack was right Christ I’ve eaten my way into plus size modeling.” Bethany 
whimpered overcome by a flood of emotions she wasn’t sure if she wanted to cry or scream at her new friends for egging her on down this path. 

“Now where the hell did this bellyaching come from honey you look sexy as hell.” Jayne said with authority. 

“Sexy? I look f… fa..fat.” Bethany replied on the verge of tears. 

“Oh cut that shit out. I’ll tell you how you look you look like a sexy woman instead of a little boy with boobies. Just look at that pretty face of yours, those big sexy breasts, those womanly hips, and this big ole booty.” Jayne said with a chuckle giving her bottom a playful slap. Bethany then half turned surprised by the new curvaceous dimensions of her behind which had been flat as a board not so long ago. 

“But look at all this weight I’ve gained.” Bethany responded. 

“Well what of? Only weak males who need a woman that’s tiny and malnourished to feel like a man need a skinny girl. Real men appreciate strength, curves, an appetite a lust for life not denial. Remember that hunk behind the cash register how about I prove a point.”Jayne declared before poking her head out of the dressing 
room.

“Excuse me cutie pie. I don’t suppose you could come give a gal a real man’s perspective on an outfit now could ya?” Jayne asked in her southern twang. 
The cashier a tall fit hunky type responded positively and came her way. “Now cutie pie how’s about you dispel the notion our friend here has in her head that she’s filled out to much to look sexy.” The cashier then cast his gaze toward the smallest of the three ladies who despite being in the ill fitting outfit looked just as sexy the other two. 

“Now Bethany I saw him leave his barcode scanner at the front desk so that’s something else entirely protruding from his pants.” Jayne laughed before Jayne and Tess left the two to talk. 

After that hunk was so complementary and flirty with her Bethany’s confidence returned and feeling mischievous she even thanked him with both a kiss and by placing his hands on her now busty bosoms for a moments play. The guy of course expressed no displeasure with the arrangement. After he returned to the cash register she found herself feeling so good that she hardly noticed the new tightness in her outfit which she had now outgrown by a size or two. 
Her fuller legs and these were extremely constrained in her jeans as was her now noticeably plump backside. Her beginner belly also caused her shirt to ride up her midriff a bit reveling her new tummy fluff and deeper naval. Against the strain of her new chest the v cut of her shirt had also changed from putting a small amount of skin on display to a decent helping of cleavage. Her bra to had gone from fitting perfectly to feeling rather tight not to mention little did she realize the straps of her bra now dug into her fleshy shoulders and torso in a way they simply never had before.


----------



## Joel (Apr 28, 2016)

Ch 8 


After departing from the store though the trio passed by Jack of all people who was scooping the mall for new talent. As he passed Bethany he literally did a double take due to how much her looks had changed. Bethany for her part flashed him a playful smile. 

“Bethany? The hell did you do to your hair?” He exclaimed upon realizing it was her.

“You like thought I’d try something new?” Bethany merely responded. 

“No I don’t like. The hell the hair, the tattoos, the weight, the boob job? Are you trying to make me fire you how the hell am I supposed to market you like this?” Jack remarked still questioning the boob thing.

“Not my problem Jackie boy. It’s my job to turn heads it’s yours to market that and trust me I’m turning just as many heads now as I was as your scrawny little dumb Barbie doll.” Bethany laughed. 

“That’s it screw it do whatever you want I’m not going to let my business take a hit trying to market whatever the hell you call this bullshit look.” Jack exclaimed on the verge of losing his cool. 

“Oh speaking of money Jackie boy you seems you miss placed your credit card would have been a shame if someone had run up a bunch of expenses with it. You really should be more careful.” Bethany said with a smile before dropping it at his feet.” 

By the time he picked it up she was strutting off and he got a fine view of how fat her ass had become. 

“So you’re the one who filled her head full of all this bull shit you’re going to fill bad now that her modeling career is over and she doesn’t have the brains for much else.” Jack barked at Jayne. 

“Oh I’m sure Bethany will get by and by the way Jackie boy my eyes are up here not down there.” She responded with a chuckle in reference to her attention grabbing chest. 

“Oh don’t flatter yourself I manage beautiful women for a living I’m not eying up some heifers fat tits.” Jack exclaimed. 

“Tell yourself that all you want Jackie boy but you certainly are eying them. But so you run a modeling agency that could be useful to us.” Jayne mussed stepping closer to Jack. 

“The hell you talking about?” Jack responded suddenly feeling a touch intimidated by this strange lady with the stature and look of an overfed Amazon. 

Jayne then stepped in closer still and said “You know there’s an awfully thin line between a boob man and fat admirer let’s see if we can get you across it?” Jayne then leaned in and gave him an extremely sexual kiss. 

After a the briefest moment of disgust and resistance he then found himself kissing back and with a raging hard on protruding from his tight jeans. As she broke contact to his shock she’d somehow changed in that brief instant. Instead of looking like an overfed chunky woman she instead looked like a voluptuous knockout with curves for days. Her round face suddenly seemed more lovely then the vast majority of his models. Her broad hips and giant ass meanwhile suddenly seemed immensely erotic not to mention her supersized chest. Her other wobbly bits bothered him not at all the swell of her tummy even interested him suddenly it seemed to say here was a woman who wasn’t afraid to live life rather than deny her appetites. She looked like someone had taken Ann Nicole Smith and given her both a gym membership and lifetime pass through the buffet line before making her over into a sort of southern fried Morticia Addams.

“Who the hell said you could kiss me?” Jack stammered. 

“Those wondering eyes of yours sug now run a long Jackie boy I figure you’ve got a whole new side of yourself to learn about. And good luck working up the enthusiasm to keep booking those bean poles anymore Jacky boy! ” She said with a laugh. 

Suddenly that sexy as hell voluptuous red head made her way over to him as well. To his shock she placed a hand on his raging erection before saying “Not bad Jack.”With a lusty smile. Before adding “Congrats judging by that tent pole in your pants Jayne here has significantly improved you’re taste in women! 
Jack then tried to shake off the weird feeling that had overcome him before checking the time and tried to get his hard on under control. 

He was supposed to meet a perspective model while she did some shopping for her next shoot. The young lady was nothing special your typical late teens early twenties airhead with delusions of being Americas next top model. She was a looker though and through Facebook networking alone she’d scored a handful of low paying gigs for herself. So he figured with Bethany acting like an idiot he could use a new cute young blonde. 

After texting back and forth a bit he found the store she was in at the mall and headed that way. As he passed through the entrance he spied he right away. From a distance it looked like she was exactly what he needed to potentially replace Bethany. She was dressed quite cute and rather modest as opposed to flashy. She had on a pair of skinny jeans, a white v-neck top, and dark blue jacket. Her shoulder length blonde hair was styled to perfection her green eyes popped even across the store and she seemed to know exactly what she was doing with her jewelry, makeup, and accessories. Jack’s interest was pretty well piqued until he moved in closer. 

As he drew nearer he was shocked by what he saw despite all the positives he had just observed there was no way he could hire this chick. She was so so … so absolutely scrawny. He found himself thinking. In truth she was no thinner then the vast majority of his clients but in his mind she seemed slim to almost a sickly degree. 

“Sure I mostly deal in slender girls but this slender? No way. He thought.” 

The young ladies thigh gap suddenly seemed to be a mile apart. Her waist painfully narrow and what had happened to her chest she had almost no breasts to speak of!” 

Jack began to turn around in order to avoid meeting with this possible anorexia case but she seemed to recognize him saying “Hi Jack? Over here it’s Kerry.”

Feeling caught Jack then introduced himself. 

He tried to be friendly enough but there was no way he could work with this chick. His clients wanted skinny models sure but not ones this skinny! 

Then as they chatted a sales lady asked if she could help Kerry with anything. 

Jack then glanced her way and he was star struck the sales lady was drop dead gorgeous particularly standing next to this emaciated would be model. 
The lady was in her mid to late 20s with light blonde hair cropped short in a youthful pixie cut with a playful streak of pink. While a touch on the plump side Jack thought she had just the most gorgeous curvy figure strong sturdy legs, broad sexy hips, a well padded rear, a touch of softness on top of relatively hourglass torso, and plump busty chest. Not to mention that face which was round and full with dimpled cheeks, while still not overly fleshy, ruby lips, deep brown eyes, and perfect features. He also rather liked her style rocking a vaguely indie rocker look while still looking professional enough. When she noticed his gaze she cast him a smile that got him more than a little excited. He immediately began going through a checklist in his mind of if he could offer her a job rather then this bag of bones he’d come to meet with. 

What was she a size 10 or 12? That wasn’t so big maybe he could work with that. She was to plump for the cat walk he figured but then again he had started to get a few requests for plus size models which he had up to this time ignored. And even if she was too heavy for his current batch of clients with that face of hers she still had plenty of opportunities available to her in the makeup and hair world alone. 

He then suddenly remembered he did have one friend in the industry who kept a small number of plus size ladies on his roster. Then he glanced at the lady one last time and actually found himself thinking you know it’s too bad she wasn’t a few sizes bigger. He vaguely remembered his friend complaining that his models who were in between plus and straight size actually got the least work. Jack checked out her curvy figure once again with a shape like that she could handle a bit more padding he figured. Hell it may even make her resemble that sexy red head from earlier. 

“Umm Jack I thought we were like doing an interview why do you keep glancing over at that tubby sales girl.” Kerry asked. 

“Tubby!?” He exclaimed. "You should be ashamed talking like that she's a lovely young lady." Jack found himself answering. 

"Fine whatever she's cute for a fat chick. Now what about me? Are you going to help me with gig or not?" Kerry asked. 

"Sorry I just don't see my agency having a spot for you." Jack said dispassionately before adding "Your welcome to contact me again once your expand your portfolio a bit but for Christ sake before you do have a meal once a while put on a few pounds you look downright sickly." Jack added much to Kerry's surprise as she was unable to even respond to that outlandish suggestion. 

Jack then made his way over to the cash register and asked "Miss I don't suppose anyone's ever told you that you have a face for modeling?"

"Aww that's so sweet handsome you don't have stretch the truth like that just to ask me out though." The sales lady replied. 

"Oh no I'm serious." Jack responded fumbling through his wallet looking for a business card.

Picking it up off the counter the sales lady's eyes went wide "Wait you can't be serious? Me a model?" 

"No I mean it with a face like yours you'd have plenty of opportunities." Jack replied. 

"You mean if I lost a good bit of weight right?" The sales lady chuckled. 

"No not necessarily. You know with the market starting to change I figured my agency could use some clients with more so alternative looks." Jack responded. 

"Alternative looks? It's alright handsome my scale works your trying to say plus size right?" She asked. 

"Well umm I guess you could rephrase it that way." Jack replied. 

"I see so how many plus size models are on your agencies roster?" She asked. 

"Well it's a brand new department so umm maybe you could be the first Gabby." He said glancing at her name tag and having to force himself away from her deep sexy cleavage. 

"The first huh? So no joke you’re serious?" Gabby asked not knowing what to make of the offer. 

"Totally uh just Google the agency real quick if you'd like it's legit." Jack suggested. 

Gabby did so and was a bit taken aback to see that he wasn't lying or joking hell his photo was even on the site and in some of the videos.

“So uh you haven’t hired like a single plus size model yet?” Gabby asked again. 

“No like I said brand new branch of the agency.” Jack answered.

“I see well if you want cute plus size gals I’ve got to go introduce you to my friends over at Torrid.” Gabby eagerly suggested.

“Torrid that’s a plus size store right?” Jack asked. 

“Yeah if you really think I’m model material just wait until I introduce you to some of my girl friends.” Gabby replied. 

“Sure if their half as attractive as you that would be a big help.” Jack responded. 

“Awesome handsome!” Gabby gushed before following up with “I’ve got a break coming up soon any way so let’s head out.” She said grabbing his by the wrist as she rushed out the door as quickly as her chubby thighs would carry her. As she reached out with her arm he caught the sight of a cute floral pattern section of tattoo on her forearm. 

“Oh and I hope it’s alright if their bigger than me.” Gabby asked to which Jack almost caught himself replying the “the bigger the better”

Upon stepping into the store he was shocked by how attractive the staff and a healthy portion of the customer base seemed to be. He was baffled where were the frumpy porkers the grossly overweight women he’d always assumed frequented places like this? With only a few exceptions these ladies were shapely, voluptuous, or truly just big boned not grossly obese. Not to mention rather stylish and pretty. 

Jack didn’t understand it he considered himself a fairly open minded guy he could acknowledge it when once a blue moon you saw a heavier lady who was genuinely still attractive. But all throughout the day he seemed to have seen example after example of sexy plus size babes as if to show him that they were far more common than he had assumed. He was baffled where had ladies like this been his whole career? If sexy plus sized ladies had always been this common he’d have started a plus size division years ago. The idea that it was actually his own tastes which had changed never entered his mind. Instead the only explanation he could come up with was maybe all this talk about steroids and growth hormones being pumped into the food really was having an impact? Maybe all these cute plus size ladies would naturally be cute slender ones if not for the shit in the food these days? It seemed as good an answer as any he figured.


----------



## Joel (May 8, 2016)

Ch 9 

Bethany awoke the next morning feeling rather excited as tonight was the big night she was going back for her second audition. After shopping and dinner Jayne and Tess had given her pointers and even helped her come up with her stage persona. With her new Betty Page haircut and ankle tattoos the proper moniker had suddenly come to them. On stage boring old Bethany would be the kinky voluptuous bad girl "Batty Page". Even thinking about the name put a devilish smile on her face. Her look had also been decided on. She'd take the stage wearing unassuming loose pants and a baggy white blouse before slowly stripping them off to reveal sexy vintage lingerie not to mention her new curves. 

Standing in front of the mirror Bethany simply could not get enough of her new curves. She had no clue how her chest had grown so many sizes in so little time but the question hardly worried her she was just ecstatic that they had. Cupping her bulging DDD breasts in her hands she simply could not get over how full, firm, and sensitive they had become. The weight too was a vast difference compared to the insignificant oranges she once possessed. Even her areolas and nipples had grown significantly. Feeling extremely naughty she decided to see if her breasts were large enough for her to lick her own nipples. To her surprise they were but just barely. This train of thought led her to wonder if Jayne or Tess who were even more well endowed could suck on their own nipples and if that was really as pleasurable as porn stars made it look? 

It wasn't just her breasts that had changed though. Her hips had grown significantly fuller and her ass significantly bigger which was a milder turn on but a turn on none the less considering the nonexistent ass she was use to. 


She absolutely loved becoming so voluptuous and buxom. The way men and women had begun to stare at her and the preferential treatment they had given her she simply could not get enough of. After Jayne and Tess departed she'd texted that hunky cashier and invited him over and it soon became obvious that she wasn't the only one strongly in favor of her new bust. 

If Bethany had been processing things more clearly though she'd have realized that it wasn't just her curves which had undergone another expansion. She had more or less grown into her new chubby round cheeks. Had she stepped on the scale she would have seen that she'd put on a minimum of fifty pounds since her last modeling gig. There was little beating around the bush now Bethany had officially become a plus sized babe. 

The new chubbiness of her thighs was major change from her once long lean chicken legs. Her tummy too had changed significantly. Long gone was her flat toned stomach. Now in its place rested a soft bulging belly and her once noticeable ribs had been long since iced over by new fleshy meat. 

Her upper body had changed quite significantly too. While she didn’t come all that close to the Amazonian looks of her new friends there was a new broadness to her shoulders and what seemed to be some muscle growth on her arms iced over by a thin layer of meat. 

Bethany was more or less oblivious to these facts though as she dressed in clothes a size or two larger than those she had tried on just yesterday. After getting ready she went out for late breakfast early lunch unfazed by her the new appetite she’d developed. Before leaving she engaged in some uncharacteristically forward flirting with the waiter going so far as to slip him her number.

Upon arriving at home she changed into some unfamiliar workout garb and began her workout. Giving it little conscious thought she shifted from her normal routine which focused heavily on yoga and cardio to a weight intensive strength building routine. That her weight set had been upgraded yet again didn’t occur to her either. 
Once her workout was completed she settled into the recliner and flipped on the tv. Suddenly the Kardashian’s and Vanderpump Rules cast seemed ridiculously annoying not to mention painfully thin and airheaded. 

“Damn Khloe you’ve got to start eating again you look like hell without your curves.” She caught herself thinking before changing to a horror movie. 

Bethany had never had any use for horror movies but this one Return of the Living Dead suddenly seemed very cool and Bethany zoned out snacking and sipping on a few beers. She enjoyed the film so much she zoned out long enough to watch the sequel as well which she ended up considering inferior. 
After that one finished she checked the time and figured after stopping for a burger and a shake she should head to her audition.


----------



## Joel (May 8, 2016)

Ch 10 


Upon entering the Club she found other performers Tess Von Voom, Blaire Witch, Sugar, and of course Jayne Minesfiled as their stage names went were already waiting on her. 

Blaire and Sugar seemed surprised by Bethany’s new looks. 

“Damn Becky looks like your skinny ass has filled out a bit.” Sugar remarked with a bit of surprise to her voice. 

“Chica mas voluptuosa.” Blaire added also looking surprised. 

“Their not wrong babe you’re looking thick and sexy.” Tess said.

“You ladies should know better than to doubt me by now. Told you she had some potential.” Jayne added with authority. 

“Thanks girls it’s not Becky any more though that little twig has grown into the beautiful and bad Batty Page.” Bethany added before working her way up to the stage this time Moulin Rouge was not playing and instead it was Vampira by the Misfits. 

As Bethany began going through her routine she felt a one hundred and eighty degree difference from the last time. Gone were any doubts that she wouldn’t make the cut, gone were any nerves or jitters, and gone was any doubt about her own looks. Suddenly she felt strong, confident, and extremely sexy. In short she didn’t feel like weak little Bethany anymore she felt like …. Like Batty a strong, sexy, woman with a little bit of a bad streak in her. 

As she began to show more skin she found herself wishing she had more of an audience. It was a shame only the troop was seeing this. Batty Page’s debut to the world deserved more. After she began to show off her new bod she could tell she had the Blaire, Sugar, and Tess eating out of the palm of her hand although Jayne’s expression reveled little. She wasn’t performing for them though she was doing it for herself. By the time the blouse came off and her bountiful curves were let loose the trio were practically drooling over her of course with looks like hers Batty supposed she would too. 

Once her routine was finished the troop erupted in applause and Batty beamed with pride from their enthusiasm the old Bethany hadn’t gotten a reaction like that she thought with a smile. After the applause died down Jayne at last spoke up “Well if it wasn’t obvious by the other ladies enthusiastic acclaim honey you’ve certainly made the cut.” 

“After a reaction like that I would certainly hope so.” Batty chuckled. 

“Yes we do have just one more matter to settle before we make your membership official though.” Jayne replied. 

“Oh and what’s that?” Batty asked curiously. 

Jayne had now made her way up to the stage as had the other ladies. 

“Well truth be told we’ve been somewhat less than honest with you sug.” Jayne said with a slightly unsettling smile spreading across her face.

“How so?” Batty asked feeling as though something was amiss. 

“Well for starters we aren’t just a burlesque troop you could also say we’re …how would you phrase it ladies?” Jayne asked. 

“Witches.” Tess responded bluntly. 

Batty then began to chuckle “Oh so we’re like wiccans right? Is that what ties all our shticks together?” 

“No honey we’re the real deal.” Jayne responded. 

“You can’t expect me to believe something like that?” Batty replied her chuckle growing more nervous. 

“I don’t know sug how else do you explain spouting those killer breasts and packing on like fifty pounds in a week.” Jayne remarked. 

“Ummm a couple ladies in my family thickened up in their mid 20s to 30s. And I’ve not gained fifty…. 15…20 tops.” Batty responded trying to rationalize her changing appearance. 

“Your right honey your thick family genes may have caught up to you but not this fast. Plus I’d say fifty is far more accurate what do you say?” Jayne said snapping her fingers before saying “Just check that mirror behind you.”

Batty turned around and was mildly surprised half sure there hadn’t been a mirror there before. When she looked into it was as if the cloudiness that kept her only fixated on only her good curves had lifted. For the first time she perceived her new figure in full not just her new hourglass shape. Her chubby thighs, her soft plump little beginner belly, the meaty bulk of her upper arms and torso. In particular her now soft round face stood out to her as a total contrast to her former look.

As she stared almost believing the mirror was stretching her reflection or something one of her hands reached upward to feel the new plumpness of her face while the other reach downward to grasp the new weight that had rounded and plumped up her stomach. Despite her hope that the mirror was lying she could feel the changes that had taken place in both areas. 

“Oh my God I’ve gotten so … so …chubby! How the hell did this happen?” She exclaimed. 

“Why all that eating you’ve done sug. All that fine dining had to settle somewhere. Five pounds here eight there with every meal we’ve been changing you from scrawny model to one of us.” Jayne said with a smile. 

“But why? Hell how?” Batty exclaimed both her hands now gripping the layer of pork that had amassed around her waist before trying in vain to suck it in to some degree. 

“How don’t start talking like that airhead Bethany again. Witches remember stands to reason it was via magic then.” Jayne laughed. 

“As for the specifics though I’ll give you one guess what did all this start with?”Jayne asked.

The answer was suddenly obvious “The corset!” Batty exclaimed. 

“There you go sug don’t let your new brain cells go to waste. Yes the corset every time you wore it especially every time you slept in it. It was rebuilding you little by little. Giving you that sexy hourglass shape, expanding your little thighs and waist, and adding new bulk up top. In short it was making a new woman out of you. A stronger, smarter, more beautiful one I’d say how about you? Don’t tell me you don’t love the new you especially these epic breasts?” Jayne grazing them with her index finger. 

"Well...yes but the rest .. you've made me so chubby." Batty replied calming a touch. 

"I made you... no no no sug I only gave you the corset I didn't make you wear nor did I make you fall in love with these amazing breasts now did I?" Jayne asked now cupping her expanded bosoms in each hand. 

"Feels like a distinction without a hell of a lot of difference." Batty responded. 

"Clever sug maybe you’re on to something there. I don't know why you should hold it against me though. Are you really going to miss being an air headed bag bones as opposed to a real woman? And as for your other wobbly bits I think these full chubby thighs are a hell of a lot sexier than your old twigs." Jayne said running a finger nail down one of Batty's thighs. 

"As for the tummy it's such a cute little thing. Ain't nothing sexy about rib bones a little belly though that shows that a woman enjoys life not starves herself. Plus a real man when you're lucky enough to find such a rare commodity they tend to appreciate having something to hold onto right ladies?" Jayne joked, too much applause before grabbing a hold of the slight love handles Batty had developed.

“Come on honey you can’t tell me you don’t love the new you?” Jayne asked. 

Batty was still blown away by her new reflection in the mirror. Jayne wasn’t wrong she certainly didn’t hate the new her but she didn’t feel like this change was something she’d asked for either. 

“Maybe you’re not wrong. But why? Why me? Why do this at all?” Batty asked still somewhat rattled.

“Oh lots of reason sug to refill our ranks for one. With Becky gone we’ve got shoes or should we say lingerie to fill.” Jayne said with a chuckle. 

“As for why you? You tell me? We didn’t pick you. You came to us. That’s how this works women come to us. Women seeking a change, a new direction, to let loose another side of themselves that’s been cooped up far too long. Sounds like you no? Weren’t you tired of your old life didn’t you feel like the walls were closing in your old life, career? Didn’t you feel you were aging out of your career your look getting stale? You wanted desperately to forge a new path for yourself right a more independent one? Well here you are.” Jayne responded. 

Just how persuasive Jayne was sounding was starting to bother Batty the more Jayne talked the more sense she seemed to make. 

“Take Tess here for instance. Not so long ago she was a pathetic little pushover of a thing walked all over by would be Don Drapers. You’re no pushover any more are you Tess?” Jayne asked.

“You bet your fatass I’m not.” Tess responded. 

“Or Blair how about your tale not so long ago you were a yoga instructor right? What a waste starving yourself committing to nonsense pop philosophy all for what to keep weak men who desired scrawny little girls as opposed to women.” Jayne replied. 

“And Sugar if you can believe it use to manage one of those trendy nonsense health food stores. But she was far from healthy. She was unhappy, unfilled, and a struggling anorexic. We fixed that now didn’t we?” Jayne asked to which Sugar responded positively. 

Batty’s resolve clearly fading she then asked “Fair enough….but …but how? Magic really how can you do these things?” 

“Oh now that we can’t get to into detail on until we make you a full fledged member so to speak. But I’ll tell you this we get our power form an unfortunately forgotten deity whose name we’ll simply shorthand down to Regina. Regina was worshiped as a deity with dominion over feminine beauty, strength, fertility. It may come as a surprise but the standard for feminine beauty wasn’t always the rail like dimensions of your former self. Once women were expected to be bold, voluptuous, and powerfully built. Scrawny little girls simply weren’t likely to survive in harsher times. As such Regina was who offerings were made to in hopes that daughters would grow and flourish and that wives would become big beautiful providers for offspring of their own. Sadly such views fell out of fashion but some of us still prefer the old ways don’t you?” Jayne asked.


----------



## Joel (May 24, 2016)

Batty’s mind was racing as she struggled for an answer “Umm….uh y…yes.” She finally stammered. 

“What was that sug?” Jayne asked. 

Batty then took another look in the mirror. The weak little slip of a thing she had once been was already gone and even if there was some way to bring her back did she even want to? “Yes” Batty replied more confidently. 

“Excellent you’re not quite one of us yet though.” Jayne responded. 

“What’s left to do?” Batty asked.

“I’m glad you asked.” Jayne responded before snapping her fingers and following the appearance of a cloud of mist a boiling cauldron appeared. 

“You need to drink deeply from this brew.” Jayne replied.

“What happens then?” Batty asked her uneasiness returning. 

“Your change will become more permanent. Right now the corset hasn’t affected you as much as you think. This form isn’t so far removed from the one you were meant to have. In a few years had you started eating, your families genes kicked in etc you’d have ended up growing to about this size. Without the brew though this is less then permanent. You were right you didn’t exactly choose this path but for it to take root you must. Without the brew you’ll soon begin to lose your new muscle, your amazing breasts will shrink, weight and curves will fall off though probably not enough to return you to your former state. We don’t want to simply make this permanent though. We need for you to take a double dose. Becky left behind some big brassiere’s to fill and we need you to fill them. Simply put we’re going to build you up into a big ole babe just like Becky!” Jayne said with another sinister grin. 

Batty’s mind then began to instantly picture Becky. Wow Becky was a seriously big babe and they wanted to make her that big! Batty wasn’t sure what to think about that. Sure she wasn’t skinny any more but she wasn’t huge if she wanted she supposed she could tone up her jiggly middle at the size she was now without too much difficulty. Becky though that chick was BIG 200+ easily hell maybe even 250. Batty figured there probably wasn’t much coming back from that. Toning up or dropping weight if they made her that size would be difficult if not impossible. Maybe she was alright with what she looked like now but was she willing to become an official fat chick? She then studied the ladies around her if she agreed she’d become the biggest of the group easily. Tess and Jayne were probably in the ball park of 200 or more but compared to the images she’d seen of Becky they seemed merely plump and voluptuous Becky in contrast was a seriously hefty babe. 

“This..this is a lot to take in. I..I don’t know about going through with that. Becky was a really really big girl.” Batty responded her panic returning. 

“True. But she was big in the very best senses of the word BIG curves, BIG muscles, BIG personality, BIG appetites and I’m not just talking about for food.” Jayne chuckled. 

“Come on you saw her perform before don’t tell me Becky wasn’t an absolute beauty.” Jayne replied. 

Actually Batty wasn’t sure she had ever seen Becky perform but suddenly she could picture her perfectly. Her beauty, her strength, confidence, the way she worked the room, and God her curves that woman had some of the biggest breasts she had ever seen! Batty couldn’t argue that Jayne had a point. Becky was a true beauty. But to become so large could she handle that? What about her career? Maybe not with Jack but Batty still totally had the looks to work as a plus size model but at Becky’s would she have any sort of a day job waiting for her? 

“Sure she was but I’m just not sure if I handle becoming that … that big.” Batty responded her resolve fading a bit. 

“Oh sug you’re not thinking clearly. You’re just hung up on what Becky’s weight must have been on the scale and those were just numbers. Becky was taller then you and her curves were spread across a healthy core of muscle she wasn’t some overweight slob with a halfway pretty face. No she was a big beautiful powerfully built Amazon. Trust me that lady got precious little shit for her size. I mean who would dare criticize her for it. Plus I know you love these sexy new boobies of yours. Just imagine them even bigger. Maybe even twice as big. Hell you’d be the bustiest lady in town with the frame to support them. I mean your new girls are cute and all but their not even as big as mine wouldn’t you like to change that?” Jayne said giving one of Batty’s breasts another squeeze. 

With that remark Batty’s resolve weakened further still. She tried to picture herself with Becky’s humongous hooters it wasn’t an unpleasant thought in the least. She also thought about what Jayne had said about Becky’s build. She was right she was rather solid and powerfully built rather than excessively flabby. Then she thought about Becky’s height she had been taller than her by an inch or three but she was no small woman either maybe she had the frame to distribute that sort of influx of additional weight? 

“I see your thinking about it. Mmmm just imagine the big perfect melons.” Jayne said squeezing Batty’s breasts. “The wide womanly hips, the bodacious bottom.” Jayne now working her way down to Batty’s hips and backside. “And the frame and musculature to support it.” Jayne declared now feeling Batty’s beefier arms and broader shoulders. “Goodness sug you’ll be a goddess amongst ants take the deal before I drink it down for you!” Jayne announced with a bit of moan in her voice. 

“Don’t, I want it.” Batty responded bluntly the words leaving her lips at virtually the instant she had thought it. 

“Wonderful Tess Sugar why don’t you offer your new sister some support. Wouldn’t want her to panic before the change takes place.” Jayne announced. 

Then before Batty realized what she meant Tess and Sugar had moved in with surprising agility for such large ladies and had pinned her in place locking one of her arms each. Batty resisted naturally but despite being nearly the same size as the two they had her significantly outmatched in the strength department and she was weighed down by their anchor like weights. 

“Now sug what you causing a fuss for now? You made your choice their just there to make sure you don’t panic or get cold feet once we get started. They aren’t going to hurt you.” Jayne replied. 

Batty realized she was right she had asked for this there was no turning back now and she relaxed. 

Jayne then produced two fairly large chalices and filled them to the rim with the brew. After approaching Batty she then sat them on the floor at her feet and began to recite something in some language Batty did not recognize at all Latin perhaps?

Eventually Jayne switched back to English declaring “Lady Regina please accept this puny wretch as one of your favored followers. By drinking deep of your nectar may she be remade in lines with your ancient ideals bigger, stronger, smarter, and of course far more beautiful then she was before.”

Jayne then raised one of the chalices to Batty’s mouth before declaring “Now drink and be changed!” 

Batty’s mind had been racing and while Jayne had been speaking she wondered if Jayne would try to force the liquid into her but within an instant of finishing she had instinctively gone for the liquid and began to drink it down. It was absolutely awful thick, hot, and bitter. However despite this she gulped it down greedily taking not even a single break to breathe. As she lapped it down Jayne raised the chalice and still more of it continued into her. Batty had begun to wonder if the drink had a bottom because no matter how much she gulped down more and more continued to flow from it. 

Finally after she’d totally lost track of time the chalice finally ran empty. 

“Wonderful job that was every single drop. Congratulations with that the old pathetic slender Bethany is gone drowned by Regina’s nectar. I think the new you still has some room for growth and improvement though don’t you?” Jayne asked. 

Batty huffed for a bit trying to catch her breath before replying “Yes! More!” 

“Ask and ye shall receive.” Jayne laughed before raising the second chalice to her mouth.

Again Batty without even thinking about it greedily sucked the liquid down only this time it tasted infinitely better while the force had been somewhat rough to get down this one went down smoothly and sweetly and the more Jayne poured the more she wanted. 

Finally this one too ran empty. “Huff…huff… nothing’s happened?” Batty asked confused.

“Give it a moment sug oh and best we get rid of these before they smother you.” Jayne said before cutting off her vintage lingerie with one of her nails which was suddenly razor sharp. 

Batty felt slightly uneasy being completely naked in front of the group but it passed within seconds as she could feel it happen. She couldn’t articulate how it felt exactly other than mildly orgasmic but it was happening she was changing. 

All at once her body was filling up and out as new pounds and inches established themselves. Her chubby thighs first grew sturdier as a layer of muscle established itself before quickly being coated by another layer of pork. Her figure also spread out several inches as both her hips and shoulders strengthened and broadened. As her hips spread out her plump little bubble butt took on a life of its own expanding into one seriously hefty badonkadonk. Her waist to changed as a new round of pounds settled into her pudgy little beginner belly. In seconds it outgrew the euphemism of pudgy though as it rounded out and established it’s as the full fledged fattened up tummy of a woman who appreciated some seriously fine dining. Her arms meanwhile swelled with a unique mixture muscular strength and ample coating. 

Her breasts though were where the biggest changes were taking place. With her new bulk she shock off Sugar and Tess with relative ease and cupped her breasts as they gradually expanded. Batty was absolutely mesmerized by how they blossomed. They had seemed so large already but now they were as large as Jayne’s and still growing. Right before her eyes they were growing rounder, fuller, and heavier and flying through the cup sizes Es, Fs, Gs. And as they swelled she could also feel her torso continue to change. Her spine straightened her shoulders and even lat muscles strengthen to support these massive water melons. By the time they swelling came to a stop all she could see when looking down was cleavage and breasts! She had gone busty Ds to simply humongous H cups? She had little idea she’d never seen breasts like this in person. To her surprise though despite their great size and weight their sag was about as minimal as one could ever hope for given their dimensions. 

“So you like?” Jayne asked snapping her fingers and causing a full length mirror to appear before her. 

Batty then saw the minor changes that her face had undergone her face had grown a bit plumper still along with just the ghost of a double chin. 

Once she could pry her eyes off the enormous breasts before her she also wondered if she had grown a couple inches in height? And then it hit her she hadn’t grown to the same size as Becky. She’d literally grown into an exact replica of her overfed fit fat Amazonian proportions. 
Batty was in absolute awe at the reflection looking back at her. This woman had almost nothing in common with Bethany Bishop up and coming runway model. But maybe that was a good thing? She then explored her new form her breasts, the new swell of her tummy, the new firmness of her arms. 

Oh my god I'm so f..fa..fa..t.."No I love I look fucking fabulous!" She declared confidently. 

"Mmmm that you do sug that you do. Hell I'd say your even bigger then Becky and certainly more beautiful." Jayne said exploring Batty's supersized bod a bit before giving her a hug. 

"Welcome to the Coven you've just entered a whole new world. Now let's get you some clothes hopefully some of Becky's old stuff will fit I've got some of her stuff in the back. 

Batty followed her and after reaching the back room Jayne did some rummaging around before tossing her an outfit and saying "Let's see if this fits?" 

As Batty tried it on Jayne added "Oh and do me a favor sug hit up Jack tomorrow." 

"That dick why?" Batty asked surprised. 

"Well he and I had a brief talk at the mall and I think I talked some sense into him regarding women of size and I'd like for you to see if I'm right?" Jayne replied. 

"You mean you put a spell on him?" Batty asked. 

"Oh a minor whammy at best. Just a nudge really he's a boob man right? Well I say the line between a boob man and a chubby chaser is a thin one and maybe I nudged him right across it." Jayne chuckled. 

"Why even bother? Batty asked. 

"Because of his agency. Just think what he could accomplish for ladies of our size if he wasn't so wrapped up in skinny bitches?" Jayne asked. 

"Interesting point." Batty responded. 

"Very interesting I say. Just think with his resources maybe we could even liberate some pathetic skinny little women from the clutches of starvation diets and encourage them to embrace their potential curves." Jayne laughed. 

"If that be Regina's will." Batty caught herself responding instinctively. 

"Having a little trouble there sug?" Jayne asked as Batty played with the outfit. 

"Yeah uh it's a little snug." Batty giggled.

"Where?" Jayne asked. 

"Umm the middle and around the ta tas mostly." Batty responded. 

"Damn sug you really did out grow Becky a little. Don't worry looks to me like your even sexier though. Now give me a look and we'll see what we can do about it." Jayne responded. 

Batty then turned around to give Jayne the full view. She had tried on one of Becky's old outfit it was a sexier as well as edgier version of a retro housewives dress jet black with white fringe and cut to show off plenty of legs and cleavage. Batty was right though it was definitely a size or two small for her putting even more of her chest on display. Jayne judged that she looked quite sexy if a little uncomfortable due to dresses tightness. 

"Damn sug you really did outgrow Becky by a bit." Jayne giggled. 

"Good more of me to love right?" Batty joked. 

"Oh honey you have no idea." Jayne said with a smile admiring her handy work. 

"Too bad about the outfits though." Batty responded. 

"Not at all we can fix that." Jayne said before snapping her finger's which resulted in the dress increasing by a size or so to better cover Batty's supersized curves.


----------



## Joel (May 24, 2016)

Epilogue 

3 Months Later 

Kim and Stacy sat in the lobby of Jack's agency waiting to see him. As soon as they sat down though they couldn't believe what they were seeing. Framed on the wall was the cover of some fetish rag that Jack's new girlfriend had posed as the cover model for. The duo had been utterly flabbergasted by his hooking up with this chick whose name also seemed to be Bethany but she preferred going by her stage name Batty Page. How the hell she'd slithered her way into his life was beyond them. He'd often seemed to date within the agency and Stacy had hoped it would be her turn after he'd finally broke it off with that basic bitch Bethany but then this lady had come out of nowhere and she was very much not his type. This Bethany was an absolutely supersized lady with some of the largest breasts Stacy had ever seen. She was also some sort of Burlesque dancer and alternative model. And ever since she'd shown up Jack had made some crazy business decisions and this seemed to be the craziest yet. 

Stacy looked up at the framed cover. The magazine was called "Second Skin" and was apparently the Cosmo of fetish. Batty Page was seductively posed with a black riding crop and dressed in a shiny, black latex parody of a 1950's pencil suit. Her bee stung lips in a cruel pout. Her massive pale white breasts jutted out like torpedoes and the center of the dressed attempted to cinch her waist into a cartoonish hourglass. Even through the tight latex, Stacy could make out the outline of a rounded tummy. All and all, Batty looked like the over fed cousin of a retro bondage pinup. And kind of hot, Stacy had to admit.

"The hell latex lingerie? That's a thing? Freaking weird." Stacy remarked. 

"Who gives a damn what that whale is wearing I just want to know what the fuck Jack is doing trying to market her. Instead of me...us!" Kim barked. 

"With Bethany gone it's our turn god damn it. But instead that sumo sized bitch is ruining our agency." Stacy continued. 

"I know...I ..I don't know what's gotten into Jack's head. Kim responded flabbergasted

"He's suddenly convinced that the markets ready to embrace these crazy plus size and alternative looks! Did you hear he told Lauran he'd chip in heavily if she wanted to get more tattoos. Like like a LOT more tattoos. She's going to be a tattoo model apparently." Stacy responded. 

"Plus size you mean fat fuck size!" Stacy barked. "Hell forget the tattoos apparently he gave Nikki this a huge check and in return she's shaved her head like Amber Rose and she's going to start doing lots of crazy haircuts." Kim continued. 

"I don't care how much he offers me I'm not shaving my freaking head if that's what he offers me." Stacy replied. 

"Screw that unless this meeting is to tell us he's done with this crazy experimenting I'm quitting." Kim chimed in. 

"Feel free to quit then I won't stop you. Or you can step inside for our meeting." Jack responded without the two realizing he had stepped into the lobby. 

Kim probably didn't think much of it but Stacy was blown away by his change in appearance. Matching he's new girlfriend he'd also adopted a somewhat more punk look and at the moment he was rocking a leather jacket and a slicked back platinum blonde hair look that reminded her of James Marsters. He also looked bigger like he'd always been a really slim guy but he'd seemed to packed on some weight and muscle tone recently. 

Kim looked a bit afraid having been caught mid rant but the two proceeded into his office none the less. To their surprising waiting on them in the office was his new girlfriend. 

Stacy hadn't been around her much and suddenly she had to admit for such a massive babe she maybe got what Jack saw in her she was sexy in her own outside the box way. Currently she was dressed in black daisy duke style jean shorts that showed off her semi solid tree trunk legs not to mention her incredibly curvy hips and backside. Her top meanwhile was a Misfits t shirt with cut off sleeves and a v neck design that caused her seemingly mile of cleavage to be placed on prominent display. The cut off sleeves also drew attention to her massive arms. Stacy had to give the chick this although she must eat like a horse to have grown so large but she also seemed to hit the gym a lot. Her upper body wasn't all athletic looking though as the swell of her plump pale tummy and love handles frequently threatened to protrude from beneath the slightly to small shirt. 

"So I see you two were discussing Bethany's magazine cover. As it should be obvious by now I'm taking the agency in a bit of a different direction focusing less on dime a dozen size 0s and more on alternative models." Jack explained. 

"So does this mean we're out of the job?" Stacy asked.

"That depends. I'm already stacked when it comes to slim models especially one's with no distinguishing looks. However if you'd like to keep your jobs I plan to significantly push our new plus size division and I rather like the idea of chronicling a skinny girl going plus size. So what do you two say any takers?" Jack asked. 

"This.. this is fucking crazy I'm out." Kim barked before storming out of the office. 

Stacy meanwhile sat their another moment looking at Jack's girlfriend particularly her gigantic breasts! 
Batty then wiggle waddled over to Stacy who was seated in a chair and leaned over spilling her cleavage out just inches from her face. "So what do you say honey any interest in ditching the boney look and getting yourself some big ole titties like mine?" 

The next thought that entered Stacy's mind was "If you can't beat them join them." She simply couldn't pull her gaze from those gigantic sexy breasts. As she stared she even found herself picturing what it was like to have those. Which led to her envisioning herself with similar supersized hooters. The image though was utterly ridiculous how could a skinny chick like her support those giant things? This plot hole was then resolved by her mental image fattening up a and sporting a similar plus sized body to the Amazon standing before her. 
She was acting crazy she thought trying to shake off that mental picture. "You mean those udders why the hell would I want to look like that?" Stacy responded. 

Batty then got a devious smirk on her face and responded with "You keep staring and I can tell it's not a stare of disgust it's of jealously. Stop pretending hun trust me you'd love the new you I sure as hell did." 

"What that's absolute crazy talk." Stacy responded with bothered by the idea that she was jealous of this fat chick.

"Tell you what if you want to stare how about I give you a real close look" Batty chuckled before shoving Stacy's face right into the expansive plush of her breasts. 

Then after a few seconds she pulled Stacy up by her feet and said "Come on just feel what your missing out on." before smothering her in a bear hug. 

After a moment she loosened her hold looked Stacy in the eyes. To Stacy's shock Batty's eyes seemed to have an odd glow to them.

Then Batty went in and kissed Stacy on the cheek saying "Now you ready to start talking sense?"

Following the kiss Stacy had a strange feeling come over her body. She couldn't describe it any other way but as pleasurable and once the feeling had passed her clothes had become tight. Little did she know she'd just packed on 15 pounds with many more to soon follow. Smothered up against her like she was Batty could feel the change in Stacy's frame. Stacy's thighs had grown a bit rounder, her hips a touch broader the biggest changes were in her upper body though Batty could feel a hint of softness straining against Stacy's waistband as well as a slightly fuller chest. 

"Now now take it down a notch Bethany don't want HR filing a complaint against us." Jack laughed. 

"Oh no no.. it's fine on second thought I am interested actually anything to support the agency." Stacy said nervously. 

"Trust me hun you won't regret it." Batty said with a big smile. 

"So umm how much were you thinking about me gaining?" Stacy asked with a nervous laugh. 

"Oh honey we're going to build you up into a great BIG babe just like me. Hope you're hungry my friend Jayne just dropped off a great big apple pie and I'm going to need help finishing it." Batty said. 

"I'm not really one for sweets." Stacy replied. 

"Oh you'll make an exception for this trust me honey her recipe is absolutely magical. And when we're done I've got a special gift for you." Batty responded. 

6 Months later

Jack had just finished hanging a new framed magazine cover in his lobby and looked it over feeling a touch of pride. It was of his two most popular models Batty Page and Dolly Dreams formerly known as Stacy. At first glance you'd have never recognized her as Stacy. Under Bethany's influence Stacy hand undergone some BIG changes. 

Bethany had exaggerated a little she hadn't made Stacy/Dolly into a great big babe like her but she'd come damn close plumping her up into a 220 or so pound plus size cutie pie. 

The cover featured Batty and Dolly posed in front of the American flag with the Headline of the alt fashion magazine Stunner reading "We are going to make you believe in a curvier America!" Under this headline a smaller caption read "Skinny model ditches diet and embraces natural curves and she thinks you should too!" 

Following this were a selection of quotes from her interview including such gems as "The men in my life can't get enough of my new curves." and "And I feel like the thin me just wasn't the real me." 

In the corner of the page they had included a small picture of Stacy's former look slim, medium length dirty blonde hair, dark tan attractive Jack still conceded but utterly interchangeable with any of the 20 something chicks on the various CW tv shows. 

As such the former her paled in comparison to Dolly who stood next to Batty saluting the American flag. They were both decked out like sexier Rosie the Riveter's. Batty's look of course having more than a touch of punk rock edge. Dolly meanwhile more so had the look of a cutie all American girl next door if she was brought up on a diet of equal parts hard work and apple pie. 

Admiring Dolly she also developed some semi solid tree trunk thighs and broad womanly hips. Unlike Batty though more of her weight had settled into her rear giving her one full sexy backside partially on display due to the angle of the image. That wasn't to say she hadn't also developed some big ample torpedo size hooters although hers jetted out at only an E-cup. Her middle meanwhile had plumped up majorly as she'd grown big all over as opposed to Batty's hourglass shape. Like Batty she had developed some firm muscle tone up top coated in a layer of pork giving their Rosie flexes considerable umph compared to the original. Finally Jack admired Dolly's cute girl next door face framed by her victory roll hair style. Dolly's face had absorbed more weight than Batty's giving her a plump chubby dimpled face with a noticeable second chin. The chubby roundness helped to give her a slightly younger appearance then Batty the larger of the two in both build and height despite their being nearly the same age. 

All in all Jack couldn't be happier with how the cover turned out and couldn't wait to take the two out for dinner to celebrate.


----------

